# Übersetzungsproblem / Earth fault detection



## Basco (29 April 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem bei der Übersetzung bzw. Definition des Begriffes "Earth fault detection". Im Prinzip fallen mir hier 2 bzw. 3 Möglichkeiten ein.
Eine Fehlerstromüberwachung, oder Erdschlussüberwachung/Isolationsüberwachung.

Oder hat es noch eine ganz andere Bedeutung? Ich bin total verwirrt... 

Danke 
Sven aka Basco


----------



## sps-concept (29 April 2009)

*Übersetzung*

ich tippe hier mal auf den Erdschluss.

André


----------



## Sven_HH (29 April 2009)

schaue mal hier ich würde sagen es handelt sich um Erdschlusskennung.

Gruß
Sven_HH


----------



## crash (29 April 2009)

oder hier.


----------



## Ralle (29 April 2009)

Basco schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem bei der Übersetzung bzw. Definition des Begriffes "Earth fault detection". Im Prinzip fallen mir hier 2 bzw. 3 Möglichkeiten ein.
> Eine Fehlerstromüberwachung, oder Erdschlussüberwachung/Isolationsüberwachung.
> ...



Ich würde auch Erdschluß bevorzugen.

Oder:

Da die Erde ja nach Douglas Adams gesprengt wird, sind natürlich auch entsprechende Kontrollen nötig. Das ist dann die "Earth fault detection"!


----------



## Basco (29 April 2009)

Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank an alle! Ihr habt meine Vermutung bestätigt das den Kollegen die das Projekt geplant haben ein Fehler bei der Übersetzung unterlaufen ist. Wenn ich beim Zeichnen des Schaltplanes nicht immer alles gegeprüfen würde, wäre hier schon so manche Merkwürdigkeit ausgeliefert worden...  Und zum Dank kommen dann die Beschwerden das die Pläne so lange dauern... 

@Ralle: 42


----------

